# Study Finds Elk May be able to Adapt to Chronic Wasting Disease



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Study Finds Elk May be able to Adapt to Chronic Wasting Disease

http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/news-1002147.aspx


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

for anyone interested, here is the study ;

on a wing and a prayer, and over 100-year modeled timeframes...

Chronic wasting disease model of genetic selection favoring prolonged survival in Rocky Mountain elk (Cervus elaphus)

A. L. WILLIAMS,1, T. J. KREEGER,2,3 AND B. A. SCHUMAKER 1

1Department of Veterinary Sciences, University of Wyoming, Laramie, Wyoming 82070 USA 2Wyoming Game and Fish Department, Thorne-Williams Wildlife Research Unit, Wheatland, Wyoming 82201 USA Citation: Williams, A. L., T. J. Kreeger, and B. A. Schumaker. 2014. Chronic wasting disease model of genetic selection favoring prolonged survival in Rocky Mountain elk (Cervus elaphus). Ecosphere 5(5):60. http://dx.doi.org/10.1890/ ES14-00013.1

Abstract. 

As the area where chronic wasting disease (CWD) has been found continues to expand, there is concern over the impact it may have on elk (Cervus elaphus) populations that congregate on winter feedgrounds in Wyoming. A stochastic simulation model was created to determine the effect that genotype-specific CWD mortality rates had on a hypothetical free-ranging elk population. Life table data gathered from captive elk held in a CWD-contaminated facility was used to parameterize the model. Modeling the free-ranging elk herd without hunting or differences in survival by genotype resulted in a near extinction decrease in elk numbers over a 100-year period. However, incorporating differences in CWD-mortality by genotype into the model allowed the population to stabilize if hunting was modified to harvest only antlered elk. Our results indicate that, with flexible hunting management, elk populations could adapt to CWD through changes in the frequency of genotypes associated with the incubation time for CWD.

snip... 

All possible levels of hunting were not analyzed.

An antlered-only management option that maintained current high levels of bull harvest caused a decrease in the population well below the population objective. However, the downward trend stabilized and suggested that if the time frame was drawn out, the population may begin to rebound. The antlered only strategy was included because it is one method that is highly likely to be incorporated in an area where the population is a concern to managers who want to continue hunting (Wyoming Game and Fish Department 2009). The model showed that in an environment without harvest, CWD was not limiting enough to keep this population from rising to higher than desired numbers (i.e., three times the proposed population objective of 1,900 elk; Wyoming Game and Fish Department 2012). Our models indicated that elk populations exposed to PrPCWD could respond through changes in frequency of genotypes with varying incubation times. Also, changes in hunting strategies of elk populations could help maintain numbers through these transitional periods. A reduction in hunting would likely be necessary; however, eliminating harvest of all elk would allow this population to exceed population objectives over time. Experimentation with hunting levels likely would be required to determine what level of elk harvest is most likely to maintain desired numbers. Additionally, monitoring genotypic frequencies in conjunction with fecundity and recruitment are highly warranted.

According to our models and assumptions and considering prolonged incubation times associated with certain genotypes, CWD alone was not enough to cause extinction of elk herds that congregate on winter feedgrounds. While CWD can negatively impact wildlife populations (Miller et al. 2008), our results indicated that, with flexible management, elk populations could adapt to CWD through increases in the frequency of genotypes over 100-year modeled timeframes.

Key words: Cervus elaphus; chronic wasting disease; elk; feedgrounds; genetics; model; prion; Wyoming, USA. 

http://www.esajournals.org/doi/pdf/10.1890/ES14-00013.1


Article Citation: Lisa L. Wolfe, Karen A. Fox, and Michael W. Miller (2014) 

&#8220;Atypical&#8221; Chronic Wasting Disease in PRNP Genotype 225FF Mule Deer. 


snip...for those interested, much more here ;


Tuesday, July 15, 2014 

Chronic wasting disease model of genetic selection favoring prolonged survival in Rocky Mountain elk (Cervus elaphus) 

on a wing and a prayer, and over 100-year modeled timeframes...

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/07/chronic-wasting-disease-model-of.html


kind regards, terry


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

good info


----------

